# 2008 Scott Speedster line



## juy_socal (Mar 8, 2007)

I was checking the new line up. Does anyone know if the scott speedster frame uses carbon seat stays? In the site it only says hydroforme alloy tubing, 7005 dbutted alloy tubing. Fork addickt/carbon alloy. I wanted the CR1 but to much for my budget.

TIA


----------



## pja727 (Jun 17, 2007)

The 07 speedster 10 and 20 had carbon stays


----------

